# Extra Virgin Olive OIl - Does it really work on Stretch Marks?



## Piper212 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have heard that extra virgin olive oil is suppose to vanish your stretch marks. Is there any truth to this before I start dong this?!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a ton of stretch marks all over my body, since I'm one of the unlucky ones who didn't get the great genes for avoiding them. What I've found is that the only thing that will really help them fade is time--I always rub lotion all over them every night and they're really only visible if you get up close and look at them. Keep in mind that they'll never actually truly vanish, they'll just fade, but they'll still be there.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 4, 2012)

Three things that I've heard that help erase stretch marks:

Retin A

Fraxil Lazer

Time

As with what ladygrey is saying - you may reduce the marks but you might not get rid of them altogether.

Quick note - a friend of mine had plenty after her baby. She spoke with a plastic surgeon and he told her that a tummy tuck would remove her scarred skin as well as tighten her lower abdomen.


----------



## patsluv (Mar 25, 2012)

I would say rosehip oil or emu oil is better than olive oil for stretch marks.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 25, 2012)

Unfortunately no product on the market will get rid of stretch marks since it's your skin tearing apart and the new skin is not as thick or dense as the original since it's stretched out. Only time can fade out the stretch marks and some surgeries can also further reduce the appearance but unless you have really good genes where you heal nicely then don't buy into the hype of any product getting rid of stretch marks.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 26, 2012)

I think olive oil would work better to PREVENT stretch marks.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 26, 2012)

I have never heard of olive oil working on stretch marks. I have a sample of strictevein I have yet to use that I've heard good things about, but it probably won't help very much.


----------

